# Coffee Gourmet one cup filter kickstarter



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I was browsing kickstarter and came across this:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...uperior-coffee-drinking-experi?ref=nav_search

then spent much longer than I should but maybe not long enough seeing if anything had been posted on the forum either about this or its earlier version.

Not immediately sure what it has to offer above other one cup filters (including the very elegant cores, which has bean were stocking) and the aeropress - but has anyone used the earlier version of coffee gourmet and/or what do you think of this?


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

Looks really stupid. The coffee just flows out, and it sort of sits there like an evolved tea bag. I'm sure you could just get an ordinary meshed coffee filter and place it in a mug to get the same effect.


----------



## faarizamar (Jan 17, 2015)

If brewing the cafetiere using your Mini to grind, the Aeropress (or two) could be useful for filtering the coffee at time to serve?

___________________________


solitairechamp.biz - play free classic card games


----------

